# Pictures from my latest trip to Southern Spain



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Just a few to get started..

These are a few taken in the  traditional white village of Mijas Peublo ( not to be confused with Mijas Costa which is a huge area of urbanisations)  nestled 1404 feet above sea level  up in the mountains high above the coastal  tourist town of Fuengirola and overlooking the Mediterranean sea.. 


Mijas village is built into the steep mountain side so every street is extremely hilly and with many paved with cobblestones, and although you can drive a car up there the streets are so narrow for the most part that it's easier as we did to park on the periphery of the village and just walk around, or take a donkey Taxi, Horse and carriage or as we did after we walked around for an hour or so, to take a ride in a chauffeured  Tuk Tuk.


The village is very popular with tourists but apart from a few restaurants and the amazing  view there's only a smattering of artisan shops to visit selling leather goods and ceramics. 

 Sadly on the day we visited it was mostly cloudy and the sun only came out for an hour or 2...but I still think it looks lovely with big black thunderous clouds at times .Here's the first few  of many photos I took in Spain...

A typical road in Mijas village







A Donkey Taxi 







Models, statues   and sculptures of Picasso the celebrated Spanish painter and sculptor adorn many Shop and cafe doorways as well as City Plazas ..and none less than  in the Malaga region where he was born..and this fun one was in the doorway of a ceramics workshop..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

The view looking down the mountain towards the Med..






The gorgeous restaurant with the panoramic view where we had dinner... 








A view from a higher street down onto the main avenida


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2015)

OMG, your photos are *gorgeous* Holly!    More, more!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

These next photos are not of particular interest to a tourist but my photographer eye couldn't resist them.. 























More scenic ones tomorrow of the coast


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> OMG, your photos are *gorgeous* Holly!    More, more!




awww you're soo kind AC, thank you... don't worry there loads more I'll upload some more tomorrow..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2015)

ooooohhhhh, the colors are so _vibrant!_  You are quite a photographer, Holly.  I love those cute, colorful planters.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful! Always love a bike shot!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2015)

Love your photos Hollydolly, I'm with Ameriscot on the bike pic, beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you SB..AC, and Annie...more tomorrow..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2015)

(Hands on hips) and look here Missy, I just want you to know I am unhappy because you didn’t swipe a couple of those planters - the ones with the spout - and send to me – FEDEX RUSH.  
I feel like flouncing but I shall resist. :tongue:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL...daughter lives only 40 minutes drive away from that village I'll get her to rush up there tomoz and swipe them for you..OK? :shussh::bananalama:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2015)

well.......okay.....I feel better now.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 17, 2015)

Holly, these are so lovely.  It seems like a very pretty village.  Muy bonita!  I love the Picasso figure.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 18, 2015)

Love the picture of people between the trees. A classic.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Than you Glinda and LO... The people between the trees is my personal favourite LO..I was walking along the board-walk with my s-i-l daughter and o/h and I saw it as I passed . I couldn't resist so I ran back to take the photo and they all just walked on, muttering something about ''ma and her photies'' LOL..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2015)

Great pics....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Gracias mi Amigo... :cheers:


----------



## Raven (Jun 18, 2015)

I love all your pictures Holly.  Makes me wish I could visit there.

:thanks:


----------



## Cookie (Jun 18, 2015)

Very cute pictures, Holly, thanks for sharing with us.  I like the oranges, they really stand out against the white & blue.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 18, 2015)

Holly, You never disappoint.  Love 'em.  Looking forward to more.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

You're welcome JIm glad you liked them..  just resizing some now to add...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

This is the park ( Parque) close to where we were staying..





Not Plant pots But *Tree* pots..lining the main street next to where we were staying.. 






The little waterfall and bridge from the other side in the Parque


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

PB is playing up for me, it's not saving any of my reduced photos so once I get it fixed I'll post more


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 18, 2015)

Love the giant pots!  Great pics, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Annie I love those too...I wish we could get them here..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2015)

oooohhh aaahhhh...some of these look like they're from a movie. Love the yellow bridge, and the vegetation is beautiful.


----------



## Bee (Jun 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Annie I love those too...I wish we could get them here..



They may not be the same colours as per your photo but you can buy pots up to 130 litres in the U.K. specifically for growing trees and shrubs in.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 18, 2015)

Very pretty little town and very well maintained.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Bee said:


> They may not be the same colours as per your photo but you can buy pots up to 130 litres in the U.K. specifically for growing trees and shrubs in.



Thanks for that Bee I've never seen them...perhaps if they are not coloured I could paint them..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Very pretty little town and very well maintained.




Yes it is Cookie...but it's not the same town as in the first photos..although only about 20km's away.


----------



## Bee (Jun 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for that Bee I've never seen them...perhaps if they are not coloured I could paint them..



Yes quite possibly., there are several places on the internet where you can buy them.............for myself though they are a tad expensive, the ones I've seen.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2015)

Beautiful pics Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful pics Annie.



Thanks but wrong thread.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

LOL...Shali these are my piccies ..you're going cross-eyed looking at both mine and Annies' on 2 different threads..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Bee said:


> Yes quite possibly., there are several places on the internet where you can buy them.............for myself though they are a tad expensive, the ones I've seen.



I'll have to have a google for them, I haven't ever seen them, and I won't be at all surprised if they are expensive unlike Spain.

I was mad on this trip at the difference in price of things ..I've been looking for a certain style of rattan garden furniture here in the Uk for the last year and I can't find it any cheaper than around £900 for the set which I'm not prepared to pay ...last week in Spain the exact same set was 199.99 Euros...I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry Annie, Holly, multitasking not working at the moment!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> oooohhh aaahhhh...*some of these look like they're from a movie*. Love the yellow bridge, and the vegetation is beautiful.



Well  thankyou Ma'am, I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2015)

Loved looking at these photos HollyDolly. Thanks for showing them. I wish I could go there myself, now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Rose... I'm sure you would enjoy it.. More to come tomorrow


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2015)

Waited til the last pic to say how much I enjoyed looking at all the scenes in Spain.

You did such a good job of choosing the scenes and an excellent job of shooting them.

You and they are SO beautiful.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2015)

Park and pot pics are sooo nice, thanks for posting them Holly!


----------



## oldman (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice pictures, but tell me a little about their culture. What types of food do they eat? Do most of the people have a car or use public transportation? What is there income like? Are there many rich or more poor Spaniards? I have always been interested in other countries culture, but Spain never came to mine to look it up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2015)

oldman said:


> Nice pictures, but tell me a little about their culture. What types of food do they eat? Do most of the people have a car or use public transportation? What is there income like? Are there many rich or more poor Spaniards? I have always been interested in other countries culture, but Spain never came to mine to look it up.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

oldman said:


> Nice pictures, but tell me a little about their culture. What types of food do they eat? Do most of the people have a car or use public transportation? What is there income like? Are there many rich or more poor Spaniards? I have always been interested in other countries culture, but Spain never came to mine to look it up.



Well I used to live in Southern Spain, so I can answer some of your questions about that part of Spain . The average Spaniard is like the average Italian there are many similarities.  In many Southern villages ( of which I have a home still)...There are many little  what appears to be quiet   villages where each casa looks like it is dark and tiny with only one little door leading from the narrow village street,..but the surprise comes when you open the door to the Casa or finca..and find that behind that street door is a Huge courtyard with many doors leading off it,  where la familia are all very well ensconced. Some are very lush and clearly they are quite wealthy  with marble courtyards, and lots of Gilt and gold even though the outer shell of the Casa looks old and unkempt, and other Casa courtyards  are just getting along in life as many others do, but always with the help of a close knit family. 

There are a myriad of different housing in Spain I could be hear all day telling you the different types...from Cave houses in the mountains and I've been in a few..Fab!! to Large luxurious Villas and everything in between.. 

Spain is similar  to any Western  country in that the Cities are metropolitan and everyone seems to either work in Banking, the medical field , the  legal field  and Real estate  or  Retail 

In the villages especially the remote mountainous villages (where my daughter lives) they work mostly on the land, growing tomatoes,  Melons and kale Olives , and Almonds..or working as Mechanics in a one car workshop..or Herding Goats !! There are lots of Goatherds

Of course Spain relies heavily on tourism so many people are employed in hotels , restaurants , cafe's and Bars. 

The culture is again similar to Italy and other Mediterranean countries  in that there's a lot of red tape and bureaucracy for everything..and also a lot of corruption, it has to be said... and there is never any urgency about anything regardless of how important it is..it's always manana  and of course we all know Tomorrow never comes.

As for what they eat..I'm surprised Oldman as a pilot you never got to go to any Spanish country...but yes they eat paella ( a lot)...and lots and lots of Fish ..swordfish, Octopus, Squid, Langostine....very fatty cheap cuts of meat ( both in the cities and countryside) usually Pork and chicken...and tons of veggies..but like all of us in the larger towns and cities there are Huge Supermarkets which sell ready frozen processed foods too..
beef and Lamb is verrry expensive..in the whole 10 years I lived in Spain and travelled widely I never saw a single cow or sheep..plenty goats tho'.. 

Unemployment currently is high at around 25%..


----------



## oldman (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds like a place I may want to visit. We are going to Europe later this summer. We will be in London, Paris and Frankfurt and "maybe" Hamburg. 

What I do wonder is how do the people afford such extravagances with marble courtyards and gold? Some must be very rich, yes? So, what is the average paycheck like? (In dollars, please.) And you left out the food. What types of food? Am I asking too many questions?

I have never flown internationally. As a pilot, we have to bid on our routes. Remember, we are union, so everything is by seniority and also, I flew Boeing 767, which does fly international routes, but if I were to fly overseas, I would prefer one of the larger jets, like a B-747 or a B-777, or better yet a Boeing 787 Dreamliner. My farthest flight has been to Hawaii.


----------



## oldman (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry, I do see that you mentioned the food part. Also, 25% unemployment is not good. Do they have unemployment to live on like here in the U.S.? Or, perhaps something like welfare?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

I lived in Frankfurt too for a while was back in the late 80's it wasn't the most friendly place to say the very least  ...I've visited Paris several times ( extremely expensive even more so than London) , and of course I live in Greater London.. I hope you enjoy your trip.



Yes there are some very rich Spaniards altho' many do there best to keep it well hidden but also there are Ostentatious Spaniards like anywhere else with great big houses and Land.. 

The average Paycheck is much lower than the UK or the USA...

Here's a link to give you an idea.. but as I said, there's a lot of corruption..not only from officialdom but also from your average Senore Y senora  jose and maria not paying taxes etc...there's also a lot of wealth brought into the country from Russians who seem to be the ones who are control of the many ladies of the night in the cities.. and they also along with the big farmers and expats own some of the Biggest properties and businesses. 


http://www.expatfocus.com/expatriate-spain-salaries


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

oldman said:


> Sorry, I do see that you mentioned the food part. Also, 25% unemployment is not good. Do they have unemployment to live on like here in the U.S.? Or, perhaps something like welfare?



Yes they do have unemployment benefits, but it works differently to here. they have to be employed for at least 1 year  and have dependents in which time the employer and employee contribute to a social security fund ( or have worked for at least one year in the previous 6 years and contributed to the fund) Unemployment benefit is only paid for a relatively short time, typically a third of the length of time the person was employed and the amount is on a sliding scale depending on their previous earnings . However last year it was announced that when people have run out of eligibility for benefit payments and have no money whatsoever to live on  they will be given a Guaranteed monthly payment of around 500 USDD..as an emergency payment for a maximum of 6 months...sadly I have no idea what happens to them after that!! ..believe me there are a lot of beggars in the cities...a LOT, although they are not permitted to aproach you, they must sit  or stand quietly with a homeless sign and a permit.. no harassment!!


----------



## oldman (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks very much for the information. I am usually more interested in a country's culture and economy than the touristy stuff, like my wife. She has to visit everywhere she has read about and wants to see so much. Because I traveled a lot, and I do mean a lot, I am not so inclined to be out running here and there when we travel. So, sometimes she will go it alone with a tour group for safety reasons and I will stay at the hotel by the pool reading and speaking, (or, as my wife says, annoying), the guests. Some do like to talk and some don't. I can generally tell pretty quickly which ones would prefer to just be left alone.

Spain's economy does intrigue me as to how people can seem to live so well, but not make so much money. Is stuff that much cheaper than in the U.S.? Like for instance, how much would I pay for a 2-bedroom home, say maybe 1500 square feet?  

After flying for almost 34 years, I have seen most everything here in the U.S. Maybe not close up, but I have flown over it. I had the non stop flight from Chicago to Honolulu for a year and a half, but I was gone too much and my wife didn't like it, so I was able to get a job flying from the east coast to west coast with a few in between flights.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Well the price of property depends where you buy..Spain is quite a large country, and prices differ greatly as to whether you're in the south or North, and also if you buy close to the coast or a Golf course, or well inland in a typical Andalusion village. For example my daughter lives in a 100 year old  2 bedroom  finca on the Campo up in the mountains , with  a guest casita on her property  and numerous outbuidlings ..and 5 acres of Land with almond trees and cherry trees  where the nearest tiny white village with a solitary store is 10km's away...she has a pool but she has had to install her own water supply and generator...it has the most wonderful views but it's not close to any amenities.. 6 years ago her proeprty cost 300,000 euros which at 2009 prices would have been almost parity with US dollars..

On the other hand 12  years ago I bought a brand new  triplex with an underbuild on a private gated community ( about 98 sq metres = 1,050 sq feet)  with a shared pool and no land just very pretty communal gardens and private parking ..but close to all amenities in a large traditional Spanish village . next to a Golf course and only 6 km's from the beach...my house only has 3 bedrooms and 2 baths.. and it cost 1/2 the price of my daughters' place..

However there was a huge financial crash in Spain in 2010 and over over 300,000 had their homes repossessed in the last 5 years , and so the banks have a glut of properties on their books and today it's definitely a buyers market in Spain.  ..particularly inland !!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 19, 2015)

It's tomorrow, where are more pics, Holly????


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Oops sorry Jim, I thought I was on the written part of the Exam now  .. :grin: No seriously it's nice when folks show an interest in a place, I'm the same I don't just go away for the views I can get those on the internet... I go for the sun, sand and Sangria....LOL...kiddding...well of course I go for the sun, but I also love to know the history of the country I'm in..wouldn't do  for me sitting around a hotel complex all day, I'd be bored stiff!!


Incidentally O/M..with regard to transport..Spaniards travel by Modern cars and motorbikes just as much as any of us, Modern air conditioned coaches and buses are used quite a lot as in All European cities ( although just about 200 years ago, buses in Spain were old and rickety and quite the experience ) but  in the mountains or out on the Campo if you haven't got a 4x4 or a truck you use a Donkey or a horse and cart. Traffic is extremely heavy in the cities and around the large towns and coastal area..but out on the Motorways not so much because so many of them are Toll roads, and the Spanish would rather sit on a B road stuck in traffic than pay 2 euros to drive on an empty motorway..go figure!! The trains are regular, modern, fast and cheap, while we were there we rode the trains twice. Cost just 2.70 euros  ( approx $3 USD)  return for 10 stops...same journey  here would take me in central London from the edge of North London where I live and it would cost me £15 ( approx $25 USD .. return )

Anyway back to the matters at hand..I'm just going to show photos eclectically now, it's taking a little too much time to try and slot them into chronological order, sorry folks if I'm jumping from one place to another.....so  on with the show.. 


This building is on the corner of  a street in central Malaga..it has no special significance  of which I'm aware but I just liked it..








and one on the opposite corner ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

This is a picture of the a  Motorway approaching one of the many tunnels built under the mountains on the Main AP7 Malaga to Seville Road..almost all traffic left the motorway at the last slip road rather than pay a toll the other side of the tunnel of a couple of Euros, adding miles and lots of time to their journey!! Not us though..I like to stay on the motorway if I'm going some where in a hurry  so much quicker..  







Me dreaming of  lands far away....







Hubs dreaming of  errm Mermaids perhaps..who knows..LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 19, 2015)

Lovely, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Sardines being BBQ'd  outdoors on one of the many  dug out canoes at a beach restaurant







A typical Spanish Casa in a courtyard  the middle of  village...these are very tiny looking from the outside but belie the space inside.. 













One of the Many hundreds ..nay thousands of  Tapas Bars on the Costa Del Sol...this one is situated inside an arcade so is completely undercover ...unlike most others..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

One of the aforementioned beach restaurant BBQ  Canoes where they cook freshly caught Sardinas and sometimes calamaris.. 







The little  harbour at San pedro..
















A Shoal of Grey Mullet Harbour side San pedro near Marbella Malaga ..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2015)

More wonderful pictires, Holly.  Thank you for all your work/effort and taking the time to share with us.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 19, 2015)

NiceHolly!  Sorry I missed the trip....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Bless you AC, I'm just chuffed that you all are enjoying them.. 

Thanks Annie.. ...and Jim, yep there's  a whole load more to see in Spain...if only you could have been able to see it, but I hope these photos make you feel as though you were there..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lovely pictures, Holly, I especially enjoyed seeing the buildings and courtyards.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Waited til the last pic to say how much I enjoyed looking at all the scenes in Spain.
> 
> You did such a good job of choosing the scenes and an excellent job of shooting them.
> 
> You and they are SO beautiful.  Thanks a bunch.



Falcon what a lovely thing to say...thank you muchly... :love_heart: glad you're enjoying them


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Lovely pictures, Holly, I especially enjoyed seeing the buildings and courtyards.



Thank you Jackie, I have loads more..I'll try and get some more uploaded in the next few days , after that I'm back at work and won't get much time..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2015)

Holly, how was the weather – is/was the heat comfortable or humid? Also, does it ever get cold in the town where your daughter lives?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

The weather was good for the main part around the mid 80's F  although we did have a few cloudy days which was a shame. There was no humidity , it's a dry heat. 

It certainly does get Cold where daughter lives in the Mountains in the Costa del Sol. She doesn't live in a town she's up in the Campo near the top of the mountains, verrrry rural with no near neighbours.
 There is no light pollution up there at all., there are no street lights whatsover because there's no streets only a 6 km dirt road leading up to her property from the main road leading from the nearest tiny White Village about 10km's away..which btw only has one little shop and 3 bars..The view at night  overlooking the nearest town about 30 km's away is stunning ..seeing all the lights in the distance twinkling, but during the day you can't see the town at all, it's all mountainous and Lagoons . In the winter it sometimes gets down to as low as -6 degrees..She has a Wood Burning stove to keep the Finca warm, and it keeps the heat in well because her walls are made from 2 feet  thick stone ..In the summer it stays nice and cool inside and she rarely except in August when temps reach high 90's ..has to use her AC.!!

OTOH...My own Casa which is on the Southern coast in a large village  about 600km's from her on the Costa Blanca ..is a relatively new build , and the walls are nowhere nearly as thick, and it gets verrry hot in the summer so the AC is on a lot..and in the winter altho' the temps usually only get as low as about +5 degrees in Jan, feb and March...it feels much much colder in the house. It's warmer to be outside..and in the evening there has to be electric rads on in every room..no central heating there..it's all heated by Wood stoves, Calor gas ..or electricity.!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm really enjoying all your pictures Hollydolly, the buildings are very impressive and the water and boat photos are cool!


----------



## Glinda (Jun 19, 2015)

Holly, the pics are beautiful and your shots are so colorful and well composed!  I'm curious - did you eat the BBQ'd sardines?  Were they good?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Holly, Thanks for our little tour of you Spain trip.  Just added this to my desktop rotation.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Holly, the pics are beautiful and your shots are so colorful and well composed!  I'm curious - did you eat the BBQ'd sardines?  Were they good?



I personally didn't Glinda , I hate sardines, but my o/h did... and he said they were delicious. We usually always eat fish at the beach bars, but I always have Calamaris


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2015)

Aww that's nice of you Jim...I've got loads more yet, perhaps not quite so colourful, but I will get around to it perhaps later this evening but probably tomorrow. I just didn't want to overload folks all at once..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow, Holly. You have 780 views so far! Shows how much people are enjoying your pictures. 

OTOH, while current events are important, I’m just not in the mood _today_ to read about/discuss a mass murder, racism, or politics.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks AC..I  agree, I get enough reading about the hells going on in the world every day in the news, and I do read them because they are important and even on here I read the serious political discussions occasionally but don't join in...but many people come onto forums for a bit of light relief as well from the days problems as well as those who are genuinely interested in seeing parts of the world they have or haven't visited..and then there's the avid photgraphers like me who enjoys _everyones _picccies..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

A little trip around the small charming peaceful coastal town of  San Pedro Near Marbella on the  Costa Del Sol.

We spent a day visiting San pedro with the  family. 

This is the main thoroughfare.. 






One end of the beautiful quiet beach which is lined with tapas bars  and  fish restaurants..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

Their brand new Wavy Bridge on the Boulevard..


----------



## Cookie (Jun 22, 2015)

Really nice looking place, Holly, looks like a perfect holiday getaway.   Interesting that the streets are rather empty, maybe it was the crack of dawn or siesta time? LOL   Thanks for sharing these lovely pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

The Tuk Tuk which  we took a ride around Mijas Village ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Just drawing into evening and a walk around the little church grounds in Mijas village..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Really nice looking place, Holly, looks like a perfect holiday getaway.   Interesting that the streets are rather empty, maybe it was the crack of dawn or siesta time? LOL   Thanks for sharing these lovely pictures.



Nope cookie not early nor Siesta time in fact the photos in San pedro were all taken after 5pm ..just after Siesta was over..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

Couldn't resist this little cute pooch looking out over  his first floor Balcony in the tiny village of Mijas..


----------



## Glinda (Jun 22, 2015)

Great shots, Holly.    Many of them almost look like they could have been taken in California coastal towns.  The vegetation and some architecture is similar and, of course, the Spanish influence.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nope cookie not early nor Siesta time in fact the photos in San pedro were all taken after 5pm ..just after Siesta was over..



It looks very peaceful looking with no hustle and bustle -- holly, don't mind me, I'm so accustomed to living in a big city with people everywhere, that anything otherwise, seems odd to me.  But that would be a real treat to be in such a nice relaxing place.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 22, 2015)

Holly, I am impressed with the cleanliness of the country.  No litter all around, no graffiti all over.  If anyone confused Spain with Mexico one only needs look at these photos after having been to Mexico.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 22, 2015)

Lovely photos, Holly!  It does look very clean.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you all. Yes cookie I understand and like any other country the cities of Spain are very crowded too.. 

Glinda excuse my geographical ignorance but I didn't realise that California had a big Spanish influence, I've learned something new today 

Yes Jim and Annie for a country that's hugely popular with tourists it's surprising just how clean it's kept. The street cleaning trucks come out morning and night and the Trash carts come out every day and empty all the household waste.

That said, there are some very run down areas of Spain..including graffiti.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 22, 2015)

> Glinda excuse my geographical ignorance but I didn't realise that California had a big Spanish influence, I've learned something new today



Yes, Holly, I lived in southern California for a couple years and there is indeed a very large Spanish/Hispanic influence.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 22, 2015)

The names are a clue -- Los Angeles, San Diego, San Franscico, San Bernardino, San Jose -- the list goes on and on. California borders Mexico -- there you go.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks AC I didn't know that.

Cookie I have never been to the USA or North America, my geographic knowledge really Apart from the large cities such as NY and Washington, Boston etc.. .. amounts to very little. I wouldn't necessarily know that San Diego, San Bernardino or San Jose was in California it could be in any state of the USA as far as I know..but thanks for extending my geographic knowledge always appreciated.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

Some more.. 

A tiny  little catholic Cave  church built inside the the mountain...


----------



## Cookie (Jun 22, 2015)

Amazing, holly, you really have included a good variety of places.  Those little grottos are lovely. 

No criticism at all intended.  Just some lighthearted kidding ....no one knows it all, we are all learning every day.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Lovely pics Holly, I especially like the chapel in the cave. I love Spain and have had many happy holidays there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 23, 2015)

Love the chapel!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Annie.. it really was a tiny little serene place.. 

I'll add a few more pics tomorrow..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome photos Holly, love seeing all of them!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2015)

Beautiful pics, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you SB and Shali, pleased you're enjoying them..


----------



## Raven (Jun 24, 2015)

A amazing and peaceful church built in the mountain.  I love it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

Holly, my niece thought your pics were stunning!  She came over last night and looked at all of them - she has an undergraduate degree in Spanish.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Holly, Holly, Holly is it any wonder I worship you?  Your pictures take me places I'll never see.  Thank you.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 1, 2015)

Holly, I am just now seeing your pictures. Wow, what a treat! I have never seen a picture more beautiful than the one with the man and woman on the beach. I snagged it. I have a hat exactly like the one you are wearing on the bench. The only difference is the color of the ribbon.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2015)

Shirley thank you muchly, I'm glad you enjoyed them. I spotted that beach shot as we walked down the board-walk with the family..and I hung back and took the photo as they all walked on. I just thought it looked soo beautiful. Everyone who's seen it  loves it .. I'm off work over the weekend so I'll put some more on if I get the chance..


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2015)

*Hope others will go to top of page "Rate this thread" and give it the excellent rating it deserves.  A small way of thanking Holly for all her time and work!*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2015)

Awwww thank you AC..it's a pleasure if you and others are enjoying them.. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2015)

large flower pot one of many on the promenade 


 we took a a couple of hours trip on this boat ..just 6 of us and the captain ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2015)

These are 2 of my grandfurkids swimming in the mountain lagoon close to my daughters' Finca...you can't hear it but they are screaming with joy , they luuuurve the water sooo much..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2015)

Eclectic Mix 



Some of the beach beds...


 Benalmadena Harbour where we hired the boat...


 part of the huge lagoon that is in the mountains close to my  daughters' house..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2015)

The goats are a constant feature on daughter's mountain...the goatherder brings as many as 500 up onto the mountain to feed twice a day...these photos was taken by me from the front of the car as we made our way down the mountain... and then as always have to wait patiently until the goats are out onto the road and down the other side ....usually we see half of them in the trees or atop the fincas


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2015)

Great pics....Thanks for sharing...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2015)

Love your new photos Holly, the great boats, scenery, animals and of course your grandfurbabies! :love_heart:  Your daughter lives in such a pretty area!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 4, 2015)

lovely lovely shots, what a nice place - thanks holly.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 4, 2015)

Holly, thank you for posting these lovely photos of such a beautiful place, they give us a feel of the place......and I agree about the similarities of California's coast and especially the influence of the Spanish.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone...you're very kind ... :thankyou1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 4, 2015)

I've run out of things to say about your pics Holly.  You already know I worship you...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2015)

Well you're such a charming man Jim who couldn't help but adore  you back.. :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2015)

Squeeeee!  The goats!   What great shots; looks like a movie (as do many of the pics.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you muchly AC..pleased you love the goats, I have loads more


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

Holly are the goats noisy, and do they come near people?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

No AC to both questions...yes you can hear them, but overall they are very quiet, they're too busy munching to be making loud noises. They don't come near you unless you choose to walk through the herd in which case they just get out of your way.


----------



## merlin (Jul 26, 2015)

.
Finally got to your holiday pics Holly, lovely images of Spain and a very interesting thread, thanks for all your hard work putting it all together, you are a star. :coolpics:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Merlin...glad you liked them..  looking forward to seeing your pictures, they are always of such a high standard.. 

In the meantime a few more.. a little bit of shopping...


In the indoor food market in Malaga city ...



Shopping in and  around different towns and cities in the Malaga region



 I loved this next one...these were 2 Nuns shopping in a Perfumeria...who says women only wear perfume for men? 




Lottery ticket anyone?...The Euro lottery is absolutely huge, the top prize hovers around the 35 million Euro mark...( around £28 million pounds) and there are vendors on every street corner..even in the most remote of villages


----------



## Lara (Jul 26, 2015)

Regarding your photos on page 1 of the seaside village of Mijas Pueblo
(I'm a little late to your thread. I'll enjoy catching up)  :

These are all amazing and you indeed have a photographic eye! 
I'm particularly struck by the uncluttered cleanliness of the village, and the 
sharp contrast of color saturated objects against white walls and blue sky and sea.
Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you very much Lara, I'm taking that as a huge compliment from such an accomplished artist as yourself 

However I must take time to point out that Mijas village is entirely separate from Mijas Pueblo...the former where the pictures were taken is a mountainous old style  white typically Spanish village, whereas Mijas Pueblo is instead a far spreading housing urbanisation close to the sea. ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2015)

Always a treat to see your photos Holly, thanks for posting the shopping ones!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 26, 2015)

What a nice little shopping area. Love that little food market! That looks like quite a comfortably well off town, not wealthy rich rich, but seems to be doing very good business.  Thanks for those lovely snapshots of life there, holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2015)

The food market is quite large Cookie, that was just one aisle..it's in the centre of Malaga city 

The pictures of the lottery (Once) seller is also in Malaga city but in the back streets in the cafe and bar  area.. 

The Farmacia was taken in one of the city centre streets in malaga city.. 

The photos of the Nuns were taken in the seaside town of Torremolinos..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2015)

What no shopping carts?  Great photos as always Holly.  Sorry I didn't join you on that trip. *sly smile*


----------



## Shirley (Jul 26, 2015)

*​Wonderful! *


----------



## merlin (Jul 27, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Merlin...glad you liked them..  looking forward to seeing your pictures, they are always of such a high standard..
> 
> In the meantime a few more.. a little bit of shopping...
> 
> ...



More lovely pics Holly, I don't think I can top yours for quality,:yes: they are superb, .....I always liked the old part of Malaga, and had a couple of weird experiences there, which made it a special place for me.
As others have mentioned it all looks amazingly clean everywhere in your photos, I do love Spain and its laid back lifestyle, at least that's my experience of it. Thanks for sharing :love_heart:


----------



## merlin (Jul 27, 2015)

merlin said:


> I loved this next one...these were 2 Nuns shopping in a Perfumeria...who says women only wear perfume for men?



Well they are brides of Christ Holly, who was a man .....so.......:bigwink:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2015)

merlin said:


> Well they are brides of Christ Holly, who was a man .....so.......:bigwink:



That was exactly my thought when I took the picture..no kidding... raying::rofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 27, 2015)

Holly you make superb photos.  I enjoy places I'll never see through you, thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2015)

aww you're very kind Jim, ..if we can't get you over here I'm pleased you're enjoying seeing those places through my pictures.. :love_heart:


----------



## Raven (Jul 28, 2015)

Wonderful pictures holly and always educational!
You take us to places many of us will never be able to go in person.
Thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you very much Raven.. 

Just for a bit of fun...I took some pictures in one of the larger supermarket chains that are everywhere in Spain Carrefour... All carrefour supermarkets have a International Aisles, with a smattering of foods from many countries throughout the world...thought you might recognise some of these...






This is the veg counter...fruit and veg always seems so huge compared to here in the UK...look at the size of these tomatoes...I placed a normal (apple size tomato) bottom right to show the comparison in size...




These are the Serrano Hams.. (jamon serrano) deeeelicious


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2015)

Of course there are also dedicated stand alone jamon shops...like this one.. which sells Hams and cheese only..





...back at the supermarket and I don't know if I'd be willing to try these biscuits...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2015)

I love tomatoes, the big ones look delicious. (At first I thought they were pumpkins.)


----------



## Cookie (Jul 29, 2015)

Very interesting collection of products and goods, holly, those really are huge tomatoes - maybe some kind of hybrid.  Agree, that other stuff doesn't look very appetizing to me either.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2015)

I know AC they are Huge...and in the markets too the fruit and veg are even bigger still. I love the sweetness of the tomatoes in Spain especially served slightly warm on buttered toast with a drizzle of Olive oil and black pepper...yummmmmyyy!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Very interesting collection of products and goods, holly, those really are huge tomatoes - maybe some kind of hybrid.  Agree, that other stuff doesn't look very appetizing to me either.



LOL...no , something pronounced like a toilet action isn't very appetising is it :eek1:


----------

